# Drip Tips In Stock



## Stroodlepuff (8/5/14)

We had a whole lot of fun and interesting drip tips arrive today.

They will be added to the site before the end of tonight

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek (8/5/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/5/14)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/drip-tips/

done sorry for the delay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/5/14)

I've already adopted a kitty 







Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (8/5/14)

at last


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

that hades style one looks so sweet


----------



## Ollypop (12/5/14)

Ermahgerd. So cute. If they ever make South Park drip tips I would die and go to heaven 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

